# Black market deals



## neonfur22 (Jul 31, 2016)

(Not sexual )
*in this black market it was in a sewers system in hope to be not found the market had loads of item weapons , organs ,tech and slaves one of theses slaves was called neon a fox hyena hybrid he was only about 2 his mum owed a lot of money so she gave them neon for payment so neon has been waiting to be brought *


----------



## Sergei Nóhomo (Jul 31, 2016)

That's some dark shit


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 31, 2016)

This is really messed-up... what kind of mother give up her own son just to clear up her debt like this ?


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 1, 2016)

Just posting this here as a general notice:  If you do not agree with the content of a thread, or want to ask questions about it, please contact the user via the conversation option.  Please do not side-line an IC thread with OOC commentary.


----------

